# Beware....Wolf spiders...YUK



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

They are starting to move into the house for the winter. I had 1 big one crawling across the dining room and 2 downstairs last night. 
They are so big and creepy. I had to kill them as i was the only one up.
Then it is very hard to sleep.....hope there is none in the bed


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

That's my father-in-law's job. Kill 'em in the basement suite before they make it upstairs!!


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

Are they dangerous, poisonous? and big like tarantulas?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

^^not really, just freaky looking. I catch them and take outside to the shrubs.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol they can get big, but not nearly as big as tarantulas, although when running into one unexpectedly in the middle of the night might as well be like running into a tarantula lol
they are not poisonous and won't hurt you, they are just creepy lol


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Ursus sapien said:


> ^^not really, just freaky looking. I catch them and take outside to the shrubs.


You are honurable Storm. Just getting close enough to swat freaks me out


----------



## Audrey (Apr 2, 2011)

I feed them to my silver arowana and oscars I see a spider he's going to get sentenced to death lol


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Wolf spiders are indirectly harmless - but many get hurt running away/freaking out over the sight of them. Creepy with their long legs - especially when the legs are moving like gangbusters.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I got bit by one as a kid and I had a puss coming out of it. It hurt but I don't think they're very poisonous.

In my grandparents basement one year there must have been a couple dozen, they left the window open thinking they'd LEAVE the house instead of more coming in, that was a dumb move.

I don't mind tarantulas, but I'm not a fan of wolf spiders.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I leave it to the cats (4x) too look after spider control. Although, I do remember one large wolf spider at my in-laws house that would come out at dark and watch tv with us. If we turned down the sound you could here it moving across the floor!


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i coexist with the spiders in my place. i figure anything that kills and eats creepy crawlies is on my side in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

did you know the average person while sleeping, unknowingly consumes 9 spiders in their lifetime! just a little fun fact for ya brenda!


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

onefishtwofish said:


> did you know the average person while sleeping, unknowingly consumes 9 spiders in their lifetime! just a little fun fact for ya brenda!


AAAAWWWWW 
Stop it, thats one fact i should not have been aware of  no more sleeping unless i have one eye open

I actually have seen these guys sneek under the window screens.
Is nowhere safe


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

STANKYfish said:


> no more sleeping unless i have one eye open


thats a great idea....you'll be able to see it crawling across you eye before he makes it to your mouth lol


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

STANKYfish said:


> Is nowhere safe


No.

But it's better for one's mental health to pretend otherwise.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

STANKYfish said:


> You are honurable Storm. Just getting close enough to swat freaks me out


Shucks. It's taken some discipline, but I am now able to appear stoic while experiencing full-on horror: I'm afraid of spiders. I can stalk, trap and remove the big ones, but if it touches me I'm gone


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

not much experience with wolf spiders, but i got a big ol' huntsman that's semi tame. I keep him around cuz hes a bigger pig than my angelfish. Keeps da bloodsuckers in check, and doesn't bother me, so i'm happy =D


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

wuuuhhhh *shudder*... no thanks... 

Wolf Spider Facts

The wolf spider belongs to the kingdom animalia, phylum arthropoda and genus pardosa. The wolf spider got its name from the wolf because it stalks its prey just like it. Here are some more wolf spider facts: 
•Small wolf spiders are less than one inch in length whereas some species are as large as two inches.
•Wolf spiders are agile and fast-moving ground predators.
•The wolf spider does not make webs.
•Most of these spiders move about wandering from one place to another.
•Wolf spiders are dull in color. The male species of the wolf spider is darker than the female and has more distinct markings.
•The greatest enemy of the wolf spider is the hunting wasp.
•Wolf spiders will only bite if they are provoked.
•Wolf spiders have eight eyes that are arranged in three rows with the first two comprising of four small eyes, the second containing two larger eyes and the third row containing two medium-sized eyes.
•Like all other spiders, wolf spiders also have four pairs of legs. There are a pair of leg like palps (sensory appendages located near the mouth) that are located in front of the walking legs and are used for sperm storage in males.
•The wolf spider is blessed with a disc that is located at the back of their eyes. This enables them to see at night.
•Wolf spiders have two schemes that they use for hunting. The first one is that they wait for they prey to pass by and the second is that they actively hunt their prey.
•The wolf spider sheds its skin many times as it grows into an adult. Most of the wolf spiders live for many years.
•Wolf spiders react to vibrations that are caused by prey walking on the ground or wings beating.
•The wolf spider lives on a variety of insects, for instance, houseflies, crickets, cockroaches and sometimes the grasshopper too.
•These spiders are mostly active during the night, but they are also found active during the day along lakes and streams.
•Some species are able to walk on water using their feet and tiny hair on their body to stay afloat. This feature enables them to escape predators and also feed on small prey in the water.
•Many type of wolf spiders are found in different environments, in summer they can be found in locations like woods, open grasslands and along lakes and streams.
•The life cycle of a wolf spider is interesting. The female spider produces an egg sac that contains over a hundred eggs that she attaches to the spinnerettes at the end of the abdomen. When the spiderlings develop, the female opens the sac and the spiderlings climb onto her abdomen, holding the hair on her body. They stay like this for a week after which they disperse.
By Rachna Gupta


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

You forgot one more fact: the wolf spider scares the crap out of humans


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

:lol: theres one crawling acros the floor as I'm reading this. Its stalking a cricket 

Maybe it's just me, but it looks kind of cute... haha


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

BelieveInBlue said:


> :lol: theres one crawling acros the floor as I'm reading this. Its stalking a cricket
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but it looks kind of cute... haha


If it wasn't in my house, it would be kinda cool to watch


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

It was quite interesting actually. Feel kinda bad for the cricket tho, poor thig never stood a chance... Guess theyre not called wolf spiders for nothing


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

good thing my gecko wasn't there , they'd both be lizard droppings by now lol


----------



## LikeItLow (Jan 11, 2011)

BelieveInBlue said:


> not much experience with wolf spiders, but i got a big ol' huntsman that's semi tame. I keep him around cuz hes a bigger pig than my angelfish. Keeps da bloodsuckers in check, and doesn't bother me, so i'm happy =D


just googled that spider....soo gross i could not live with that beast lol


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I think they even sell spider catch at Lee Valley for catch an release .

Yes they are creepy but still a good pest overall.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

> I leave it to the cats (4x) too look after spider control. Although, I do remember one large wolf spider at my in-laws house that would come out at dark and watch tv with us. If we turned down the sound you could here it moving across the floor!
> __________________


That was George (of the living room). What my mother called a "hobnail boot" spider, because they actually rustled as they moved. Who knows, his 8-legged descendants are probably still hanging out at my parents' place!

We still have the occasional wolf spider get inside past the cats when the weather starts getting cooler, but the most I usually find is a leg or two that the cats didn't eat.

I'd rather have spiders than the other possible creepies that they eat, though.

This (http://www.leevalley.com/en/gifts/page.aspx?cat=4,104,53221&p=56114) is hilarious. What's wrong with the good old-fashioned jam jar and paper method?


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww, you guys!! lol

I would leave them in my house because they eat the bugs that will actually bite you but my cats eat them so, I have removed, probably thousands over the years (I do it at work too) with my hands and have never been bit. Just don't squeeze 'em. A jar and a piece of paper works equally well if you don't want to touch them. 

I like their little faces, but jumping spiders are still my favorite.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Elle!! That is funny :lol: I could just see myself chasing after the spider, heh stay still so i can catch you but then again it says it also comes with toy spider to practice with. Creepy


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't know what u guys are talking about, saw someone eating them on some survivor show and it looked delicious.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

theinnkeeper said:


> I don't know what u guys are talking about, saw someone eating them on some survivor show and it looked delicious.


Someone thanks that  JK.

How are your koi pets Tim? Hope you got some snooze last night :bigsmile:


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Not sure those are wolf spiders, I think they are giant house spiders, Tegenaria duellica. or regular house spiders. I think they might be invasive and arrived about 100 years ago.


----------

